# what happend?



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I submitted my fish picture but it was never enterd in the contest:shock:. I went to go see how many votes he got but i couldent find his picture:shock:. Did thins happen to any other people?:roll:


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Did you submit it properly?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Augusts aren't posted yet.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

hey this sucks... it happened to me too! Yes, I posted it for augest and it didn't show! Shoot, and this is my birth month...


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

oh wait, mine reappeared, phew! loopy, u should check it again, see how mine's there? perhaps if u logg off and go back on it will reappear!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Mine isn't on there either.


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

good luck everyone


----------

